# 08 Oink Line Up



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay chuckle heads. Like last year I can arrange to have all us knuckle heads in the same rows and together. So let me know. I know it's early, but the sooner the better. Grumpy Uncle Bubba, We got you on the end so you can get out of Dodge when you want. Not like last year.   See I watch out for my buds!


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I take it you are looking for a roll call. Count me in. I need a spot(s) that can handle 30' travel trailer.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 10, 2008)

Pig's if you can make that happen that would be terrific.  Guess the party's at camp Habenero Hog and the WARM trailer.


----------



## Unity (Mar 10, 2008)

Leave a little space for a camp chair. That's all I need.   

--John
(We'll have a comfy bunk a short distance down the road.)


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2008)

The Syndicate Will be there.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Mar 11, 2008)

Good Smoke is in...


----------



## big dude (Mar 11, 2008)

Hate to ask, but as a forum newbie and non competitor, have no idea about Oink fest.  Could someone clue me in - may want to go watch the pros in action and put faces with handles.  Thx


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 11, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> Hate to ask, but as a forum newbie and non competitor, have no idea about Oink fest.  Could someone clue me in - may want to go watch the pros in action and put faces with handles.  Thx



www.oinktoberfest.com


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate to say that space will be most likely limited to 20'X20' Electric will be included this year. George is still on vacation this week and Val is running the store, looks like she will be handling the paper work and I got to light a fire under Georges ass when he gets back to get the application on line. Really seems that we have out grown the space available at the pumpkin farm. I'd like to get this hammered out as soon as possible. Any questions, or concerns, Please call me 716-542-6206 or George 716-759-4328 or you can call the event center at 716-759-6300 I'll be sure to get back to you if you call me.I may not have a answer right on the spot, but will get back to you ASAP.
Thanks
Pigs 
aka Chris


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm hoping we have the ability to purchase an extra 10' like last year.


----------



## Impailer (Mar 11, 2008)

what's the limit for # of teams this year?  I now they capped it at 50 last year and that's why we could buy the extra space....


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 12, 2008)

GOOD GOLLY!!! Nothing like getting a jump on it aye Chris? I would dearly love to come and let you guys meet me , as well as , to help Bubba get back to his former glory. But, I can't commit until that month!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 12, 2008)

Glory??  What glory?


----------



## oompappy (Mar 12, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I'm hoping we have the ability to purchase an extra 10' like last year.



Yes!!! I second that!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 12, 2008)

Team Diva Q will be there- would not miss it. 

Hopefully we can get extra space as well. Thats not much room for us.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Talked to George yesterday, and There will be "extra" space at a additional cost. Basic space is 10 x 20 If you want or need another 10 it's extra dough. I'd like to get this sorted out so no one gets pissed, Just makes sense to me. I'll give updates as I get them. 
pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Impailer said:
			
		

> what's the limit for # of teams this year?  I now they capped it at 50 last year and that's why we could buy the extra space....


Vlado, 60-65 teams this year. That's why "extra space" may be at a premium this year.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Leave a little space for a camp chair. That's all I need.
> 
> --John
> (We'll have a comfy bunk a short distance down the road.)


We always have room for you John. (bring the bike!)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 13, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Talked to George yesterday, and There will be "extra" space at a additional cost. Basic space is 10 x 20 If you want or need another 10 it's extra dough. I'd like to get this sorted out so no one gets pissed, Just makes sense to me. I'll give updates as I get them.
> pigs



I thought they were 20x20's last year with an additional 10 available to purchase.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 13, 2008)

2007...spaces were 20x20 as advertised on application.  Hope Pigs misquoted George.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2008)

With 65 teams anticipated are they planning on paying out more than 6 places?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm working on it. as soon as I get the deal, I'll let ya know. ASAP!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> With 65 teams anticipated are they planning on paying out more than 6 places?


Don't think so Dallas. Things are getting more completed than they need be! That's why I want to nip this crap in the bud ASAP.     :roll:


----------



## Molson (Mar 13, 2008)

We should be there. We'll also need the extra space for an RV/trailer and beer coolers.


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang..If Griff's coming all the way from Alaska, I guess I can make the 40 min. trek from Lewiston. I  probably wont compete, but will be happy to sample all meat prior to turn in and will be available for complementary beer consumption. Id be in for the pot luck Friday night (yes, Ill bring something to pass !!!). Hey pigs, would there be a place to park my bus on Witts site ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Id be in for the pot luck Friday night (yes, Ill bring something to pass !!!). Hey pigs, would there be a place to park my bus on Witts site ?[/quote]
Drive her on in.    Worst thing that could happen is if the cops get called!    Serious, I can hold a parking place. Were not competing this year, Just helping out. Keep me posted. Be great to see you again.


----------



## Griff (Mar 13, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> will be available for complementary beer consumption.



Did he say complimentary beer? I've never been to a competition before. I didn't know they had complimentary beer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please. Do I have to dignify that with a answer?


----------



## Unity (Mar 13, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please. Do I have to dignify that with a answer?   [/quote:3a5omzql]
I'm not sure "dignify" and "beer" can be used in the same thought.  :? 

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 13, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure "dignify" and "beer" can be used in the same thought.  :? 

--John[/quote:11dhteiy]
  Ya got a point there John.


----------



## Griff (Mar 13, 2008)

Pigs, take it easy on John -- he's my designated driver.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 14, 2008)

great news about the space. If possible we would like to be next to Simcoe Country Smokers (I want to spy on their chicken prep ) and well everyone else from BBQ Central.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 14, 2008)

Diva, you have to make that dessert again this year, if not, don't bother crossing the border.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 14, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Diva, you have to make that dessert again this year, if not, don't bother crossing the border.


Maybe this time...I can taste it :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 14, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> *great news about the space*. If possible we would like to be next to Simcoe Country Smokers (I want to spy on their chicken prep ) and well everyone else from BBQ Central.



What are you talking about?  I assume it's getting everyone together and *not* the 10x20'space.  Better rethink that one if you're talking about the size of the space because your trailer and setup won't fit in 10x20' either...if I remember it correctly.  Standard is 20'x20'.  I'm hoping Pigs gave the wrong info and this is much todo about nothing.  George is a reasonable guy and I think it will all work out.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 14, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Diva, you have to make that dessert again this year, if not, don't bother crossing the border.



LOL I may have something else in the works for dessert this year. I will try it out first at the Canadian Open then if it goes well then Oink. 

Whatever it is i promise to make more this time round.


----------



## BBQcure (Mar 17, 2008)

This was a great time last year. The team is looking forward to it. We will definitely be back again this year... and many more years to come.

    Diva I think we strap Dad's Mobile to the pumpkin launcher and go for a distance record....  

   Tim


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 18, 2008)

pressuretreatedsmoker said:
			
		

> This was a great time last year. The team is looking forward to it. We will definitely be back again this year... and many more years to come.
> 
> Diva I think we strap Dad's Mobile to the pumpkin launcher and go for a distance record....
> 
> Tim


ROFLMAO


----------



## Molson (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, we can be beside Diva, she can spy on our chicken program (Don't ask me why she wants to do that) But we're gonna steal her dessert after she's had too many chocholate cakes.


----------



## woodman3222 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am trying to go. Depends on classes I am taking.


----------

